# Breakoffs



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi

I have a new rod and I dont want to give the name of the manufacturer. It is a well known rod and cost excess of 300 bucks. It is a 13ft casting rod rated for 8oz. My reels are a Slosh 30 and a Seagate 30. Both reels have been used on other heavers without any issues, My problem is I keep getting small gashes in my line that' eventually become breakoffs. I checked all the guides for cracks multiple times. I have used a razor blade, cotton, and a magnifing glass to look for a cracked guides. I have respooled with new line from a different brand. I have changed reels. i have had other people look at the guides also. If I make an average cast there are small nicks in the line. If a really hit it. the gashes get much worse faster. I will get somewhere between 5 to 10 cast before the breakoff occurs. Sometimes during the cast. Sometimes reeling it up. Sometimes fighting a fish. Inspecting the line there are mupltiple places this occurs withing the line. I personally believe the guides have something to do with it. But I am not sure. I would like to know if anyone has any other ideas of what the problem could be. I also had the idea of putting the rod under some stress as though I am fighting a fish to check for a cracked guide or something unusual. Any ideas will be appreciated.

Thanks Monroe


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

MonroeBobo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a new rod and I dont want to give the name of the manufacturer. It is a well known rod and cost excess of 300 bucks. It is a 13ft casting rod rated for 8oz. My reels are a Slosh 30 and a Seagate 30. Both reels have been used on other heavers without any issues, My problem is I keep getting small gashes in my line that' eventually become breakoffs. I checked all the guides for cracks multiple times. I have used a razor blade, cotton, and a magnifing glass to look for a cracked guides. I have respooled with new line from a different brand. I have changed reels. i have had other people look at the guides also. If I make an average cast there are small nicks in the line. If a really hit it. the gashes get much worse faster. I will get somewhere between 5 to 10 cast before the breakoff occurs. Sometimes during the cast. Sometimes reeling it up. Sometimes fighting a fish. Inspecting the line there are mupltiple places this occurs withing the line. I personally believe the guides have something to do with it. But I am not sure. I would like to know if anyone has any other ideas of what the problem could be. I also had the idea of putting the rod under some stress as though I am fighting a fish to check for a cracked guide or something unusual. Any ideas will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Monroe


look at the stripping guide all around the frame just not the ring make sure there is not a sharp around the frame


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

mots reel deal said:


> look at the stripping guide all around the frame just not the ring make sure there is not a sharp around the frame


HUH????? Do you speak English?


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

ok sorry look around the stripping guide and make sure the frame has no sharp edges.


----------



## SAND CRUISER (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you tried both reels on the rod that's giving you the trouble? Just a suggestion to illuminate the possibility of you unknowingly having something going on with the spool or fame on the reel.


----------



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I have tried both reels on the rod. Both have the same trouble. I have used the same reels on other rods without any issues. It is defineitly frustrating. I have let my buddy use the rod and he has the same issues. Somehow I have got to figure this out.


----------



## SAND CRUISER (Aug 4, 2012)

I have never done this and it sounds stupid but it also may be worth trying. How about if you get some kind of soft fuzzy yarn and top-shot your reel with a good bit of it? Hopefully the outcome would leave a trace of yarn on the problem area. Hopefully! The worst case could be that it snags and breaks the guide that could possibly be the cause??? 
On the other hand, at $300, your not messing with some el cheapo rod so maybe the manufacturer has a warranty they'll stand behind!


----------



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

I have contacted the manufacturer and they seem to be very reasonable. I mainly want to make sure I dont send it back for a problem that can be easily fixed by me. LOL I also can,t believe I am not capable of finding the problem. It has become personal. Man vs heaver. Its not like it is a swiss watch or anything like that. I really like the yarn idea. I will get some yarn and give it a try maybe later today or tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

I had the same thing pop up on one of my ultra light rods, turned out to be the tip top. I would check there first.


----------



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

Gonna try the yarn thing tomorrow. Hopefully my problem will rear it ugly head. Tried dental floss today and tied it to a cooler. Put a little pressure on it and pretended to be in a casting motion and fighting a fish. Didnt apply too much pressure. Did that for 10 minutes or so and the dental floss looked fine. I also did the sawing action on the guides with the dental floss and couldnt find anything. I am going to Hatteras for week starting Sunday. I have considered getting Red Drum Tackle or Hatteras Jacks to take a look at it. I have also talked to the manufacturer and they seems willing to work with me also. I do like the rod and am willing to fix it or get it fixed as long as it doesnt cost a fortune. I just need to find out where the problem is. Maybe tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Did I miss something? Did anybody ask what brand LINE he was using, or what pound test? The first post said you" switched line", but from what to what?
Are you using shock line? A few feet of fifty lb test mono with a good nail knot should be a good protection for preventing breakoffs in the critical line area. That would likely be the cheapest starting spot. Also, and this question is about as ticklish as asking a male what his "testosterone number" is, but I gotta ask= what knot are ya using? 

BA


----------



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

I am using berkly Big game 20lb with Ande 50lb Shockleader( Big game 50lb was also tried). The shock leader has about 7 wraps on the reel spool When I begin my cast. Orginally the line was Big game 20lb that was on my other two heavers I used while this one has been having issues. I changed to Big game 17lb that my buddy had been using the same week on 3 of his reels. I use a slim beauty knot. Same knot I have been using for years. For some reason I tie it better than other knots. Although I think the knot is not the issue. It is the main running line. After 5 cast of smacking the rod hard, I can see several nicks or gashes in the 20lb line. Usually within the first 50yards. It looks as though a razor blade had cut into it and in some cases it looks like a razor blade cut out small sections of line while still leaving it intact. On these spots it can be so thin that I can easily break it with my hands. 

P.S. I tried the yarn thing and couldnt find anything. I have found out it only occurs when I hit the cast hard.

Thanks Monroe


----------



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh yeh. My other two heavers I used last week and fished with had zero issues. One of those is an older Breakaway and the other is a Tsnami. Threw 8oz and caught several drum, bluefish, large ray and a 4ft shark that week. No issues of any kind. That why I beleive it is a rod issue. But to be honest I dont know what the problem is. Told the manufacturer I am going to Hatteras this Sunday for a week. He told me to bring it Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks and let him look at it. Told me to let him know what came of it. He offered to take it back. If its an easy fix I just assume keep it.

Thanks


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned taking some old panty hose/nylons and dragging it over every eye, tip, and frame of each one and down the entire rod--if there is a split ring or sharp edge then this technique may find it. I've had to repair some rods in the past and this helped me find the culprit.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I also did the sawing action on the guides with the dental floss and couldnt find anything. I am going to Hatteras for week starting Sunday.

I'm not an expert and this may sound stupid but I wonder, just wonder from what you said above something...

Are you casting over grass or "stubby" ground? Are you casting over a cut field where the stalks could be fraying up your line?? By going to Hatteras starting Sunday I would guess your not casting over water....correct. Just a thought.

RT


----------



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

Last week I was at Calo all week when the problem showed itself. I had only cast it maybe 5 complete cast prior to Calo (brand new rod). This week I have been casting into a local lake. Talk about some strange looks I get from the bass fishermen. It is kind of halarous to say the least. I will try pantyhose tomorrow evening.

Monroe


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*MonroeBob*



MonroeBobo said:


> Last week I was at Calo all week when the problem showed itself. I had only cast it maybe 5 complete cast prior to Calo (brand new rod). This week I have been casting into a local lake. Talk about some strange looks I get from the bass fishermen. It is kind of halarous to say the least. I will try pantyhose tomorrow evening.
> 
> MonroeBobo,
> 
> I got the bass fisherman took care of. Next time let those guys know that you are after the monster bass out in the lake but by going around in a bass boat they are skittish, so you are taking a stealth approach with the long casting rod. Tell them ..."Just wait till you see what size hooks I am going to use to catch these monsters!!" RT


----------



## SAND CRUISER (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd bet this is about to drive you bonkers! I would think if it were the tip top then the yarn would have revealed it even with an easy cast? Reelturner also raises a good point except that it seems worse with harder casts...then again that means more "stubby whatever" to pull across when retrieving? Hopefully LynnP's trick will shed some light. Best of luck buddy!

Talk about funny looks...me and my buddy practice cast baseballs in a Lowes parking lot after they're closed. Not to mention we're a strange looking group to begin with! At least you're casting into water!


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Has anybody else found Big Game to be fragile? I stopped using it.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Has anybody else found Big Game to be fragile? I stopped using it.


I had a two big rays ripping and pulling on 40lb plus some sharks and no problems with 25lbs of drag


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Put the rod under stress or in a bend similar to what your big cast would produce, then drag the panty hose through the guides. Also inspect the guides outside edge because it sounds like a big hit produces the line nicks and fluff from a big cast could be hitting the outside edges of the stripper guide. I bet a guide problem.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm guessing a chipped guide insert. I've had it happen before, it will drive you crazy. Have you looked closely at both sides of each guide, do any of them look chipped?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I would check the tip top where the rod slides into it. Might try wrapping some tape over the edge.


----------

